# Carbs/Grains have always been my safe foods for IBS-D, do they really cause you issues?



## canadianmom (Jun 7, 2017)

Like most of you, I am sick of trying to many things with so little results. I recently started working with a Naturopath who said that often IBS is really candida and/or sibo. We tried treating candida with nystatin and the candida diet, but it didn't really improve much. Next I will be trying Xifaxan and the SIBO diet (which I think is a combination of SCD and low FODMAP).

However, one thing I have noticed is that all of the "IBS" diets seem to have no carbs. No breads, potatoes, pastas, cereals etc.

What is interesting, for me, in the past, when I'm having a rough go, the foods that have always felt safest to me are toast, plain baked potatoes, pasta with meat sauce, bananas, plain cheerios, granola bars, hamburger with bun, while rice, muffins. However, all/most of these foods are forbidden on the IBS diets.

When I have traveled in the past, I also usually stick to those safe foods. And I am (knock wood) usually better while travelling. Also interesting, when I travel, I often drink more juice too (sugar) and at home don't drink any, and I'm still better overall.

I am going to try the SIBO diet, as I really want to try and get better. But, I really wonder if eating the things that are actually allowed on that diet, lots of veggies and some fruits are going to make me worse, since those have always been things I try to avoid when having a flare!

Maybe it is a psychological thing and I need to rethink what my safe foods actually are (BRAT diet works for diarrhea, this is what I should eat when I feel sick)..... But I really do feel those types of foods help me!

Anyone else feel those types of foods HELP their IBS-D, not hurt it? My symptoms are D, gas pains, bloating, cramps.


----------



## NewBeginning (Jul 30, 2017)

If there's one thing I've learned throughout this journey (~15 years) -- it's that we have to do what works for us. No one -- and I mean no one -- can tell you what to eat. Each body is unique, with its very own and very diverse microbiome.

I know we want there to be "AN" answer. One diet to stick to. Laid out nicely with charts in a book would be great. So many times over the years, I told my husband -- "I will eat whatever -- just tell me what to eat! Lima beans 3x per day? Fine!" (haha, no... this is not the answer...) But you get my point.

I've spent hours upon hours (days, weeks)... reading books, websites, listening to podcasts, experimenting with my own body. I've had to take bits and pieces ~ use what works for me, and throw out the rest.

I also know that people would like a Naturopath, someone to hold their hand, guide them, instruct them. But that person cannot tell you what your "gut" is telling you -- and it really IS telling you. The key is to be able to listen to your body's signals and respond accordingly. This takes time and patience. Trial and error. But little by little, we figure it out.

In my experience -- NO, the problem with my gut is not necessarily carbs -- but rather FODMAPs. There are many foods listed on the low-FODMAP charts which are not low-carb.

However, I do feel *my* personal best when I stick to a low-carb / ketogenic way of eating. This is not just due to my digestion calming down -- but also because I lose the brain fog and sluggishness which accompany a higher carbohydrate diet for me. When my blood sugar is going up and down, up and down, all day long -- it's hard on my body, and it's hard on my mood. When I just keep it nice and steady, everything just clicks into place and I feel like my body is running like it is meant to be running.


----------



## bb322 (Feb 1, 2018)

NewBeginning said:


> If there's one thing I've learned throughout this journey (~15 years) -- it's that we have to do what works for us. No one -- and I mean no one -- can tell you what to eat. Each body is unique, with its very own and very diverse microbiome.
> 
> I know we want there to be "AN" answer. One diet to stick to. Laid out nicely with charts in a book would be great. So many times over the years, I told my husband -- "I will eat whatever -- just tell me what to eat! Lima beans 3x per day? Fine!" (haha, no... this is not the answer...) But you get my point.
> 
> ...


We happen to have a lot in common! I also follow a ketogenic diet not for my gut health but for my overall health & wellbeing. I have had health and mood issues all of my life and the first time I ever felt normal and healthy was when I followed a low carb diet. I do not feel well at all eating sugar and carbs but they don't seem to bother my stomach. What bothers my stomach is FODMAPS as well. Also, I don't tolerate sugar alcohols and coffee (not even de-caf).

So canadianmom, like NewBeginning stated you should do what works for you and find out what causes your symptoms to flare up. So if vegetables cause your symptoms to flare up then avoid them (like I do, I can't tolerate many vegetables especially cruciferous ones, onions, shallots, etc). However eliminating sugar/carbs would probably benefit your overall health.


----------



## ContactLenz (Feb 4, 2018)

Oats have carbs and are very healthy, filling food to eat as breakfast or whenever.


----------

